# L&J Raceway



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

A friend asked me if I wanted and old racetrack... so of course I said "yes"!! 
The track arrived yesterday and it is an old lock & joiner HO track. I believe it is the perfect example of HO racing in the early 60's and I plan on restoring it.

The track:
[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49205][/URL]

Lots of rail rust, suggestions for removal will be greatly appreciated. Has anyone tried naval jelly?
One piece of track is damaged and may need to be replaced:
[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49206][/URL]

The controllers and power supply are all screwed down so the track is ultra portable. Imagine my surprise when I noticed an old piece of antenna lead wire used to connect the controller:
[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49204][/URL]

I plan on removing everything and doing a clean up of the hardware and the actual board. Then putting everything back down and getting a fully functional track. Can anyone give me a source for the nylon/plastic track locks? They all seem to be heavily damaged or missing. 

Any suggestions or comments would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com
Home of MCR, MCRRC, and L&J Raceway!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bud's has the locks you seek. haven't tried cleaning rust, so no help from me.
nice item though.
let me know the length of that heat damaged piece.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Lots of rail rust, suggestions for removal will be greatly appreciated. Has anyone tried naval jelly?


Naval Jelly might work....I used to use that stuff to clean the rust off the pipes on my motorcycle. Not sure if it would hurt plastic though....I don't remember if its corrosive or not.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I use Mr. Clean Magic Eraser to shine the rails and then follow up with WD40. Works for me. Hope this helps.
hojoe


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks Al, I'll let you know if I can't restore it. It will definitely have a wrinkle to it but that may add character.
Good news, the rust was mostly oxidation and not heavy as I thought. Here is a picture after cleaning the first piece:
[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49214][/URL]

So 4 hours later, a lot of elbow grease with a drywall sander, and some orange degreasing solution I have all the rails nice and shiny. The only rust on the contacts was on the top connection of the two hump pieces. All cleaned up nicely. 

Both controllers cleaned up nicely. The power pack hums like I remember from my youth when turned on but I haven't had a chance to test.

More later...

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Guardrails*

All good news so far. The track all cleaned up nicely. I will have to see if the heat damaged track is drivable. If so, I intend to keep it in the layout. The original board cleaned up nicely and I don't intend to even repaint.
The power supply tested with 19.5 volts of output. The power cable is intact with no cracks (not bad for 50 year old rubber!). So some cleanup on the supply and cable and it should be fine. 
Both controllers tested fine for basic functions so that is taken care of.

Bud's HO no longer can get the track locks but I was able to find them on ePay. Now the only thing remaining is the guard rails. They all crumbled when removed and need to be replaced. Anyone have 10 yellow guard rails they would trade for 10 orange ones?

As soon as the locks arrive, I will be replacing the track onto the original board. I'll post pictures of the progress.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

nice article . I enjot nostagia.

Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This sounds way cool Gary!! I wouldn't change the damaged track. "Road Hazard"
Are you looking for the yellow g rails like what came with the later AFX track???


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

LeeRoy98 said:


> All good news so far. The track all cleaned up nicely. I will have to see if the heat damaged track is drivable. If so, I intend to keep it in the layout. The original board cleaned up nicely and I don't intend to even repaint.
> The power supply tested with 19.5 volts of output. The power cable is intact with no cracks (not bad for 50 year old rubber!). So some cleanup on the supply and cable and it should be fine.
> Both controllers tested fine for basic functions so that is taken care of.
> 
> ...



i "THINK" PP still has some L&J pins/locks....
I have extra L&J track..make a list of w/ u need & we can trade 4 bods
(NOTHING of any big$$$....just dime a doz. in Good shape please :thumbsup:"

Bubba 123

pm me, since i don't watch the threads very good :freak::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> i "THINK" PP still has some L&J pins/locks....
> I have extra L&J track..make a list of w/ u need & we can trade 4 bods
> (NOTHING of any big$$$....just dime a doz. in Good shape please :thumbsup:"
> 
> ...


also have guard rails..w/ color?? how many ????

Bubba 123


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> This sounds way cool Gary!! I wouldn't change the damaged track. "Road Hazard"
> Are you looking for the yellow g rails like what came with the later AFX track???


I have some yellow guard rails that came with later AFX track and I see no difference between them and what was on this track. The owner says the track was built in the early to mid 60's and has never been updated. So is it possible that Aurora never changed the guard rail design? I don't have any recollection of the guard rails on my original track, I just remember having them.

So I need a total of 10 guard rails and I have 4. I have a lot of the orange rails that I can trade to anyone for the 6 yellow that I still need.

Thanks,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Early L&J guardrail was white, and the rail was separate from the posts. You kinda fed the rail through the posts which made it easier to adjust for track joints. 

http://www.modelmho.com/access.html
Scroll down to the bottom, right side.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Interesting... I guess it is possible they were replaced at some point. The original owner is adamant that they were the original guard rails as built by his father in early to mid 60's. But I know how good my memory is... LOL

Regardless, the track as I received it had the yellow AFX style and that is what I am wanting to use for replacement.

Thanks,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Locks have arrived!!!*

Just got the mail and the track locks have arrived!! I will be reassembling the track this weekend as much as possible. Still have to find enough guard rails to complete the assembly.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Early L&J guardrail was white, and the rail was separate from the posts. You kinda fed the rail through the posts which made it easier to adjust for track joints.
> 
> http://www.modelmho.com/access.html
> Scroll down to the bottom, right side.


That's what I was going to say, but you said it first.:thumbsup:


----------

